# Hog help



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

I had a friend give me another hog. With the last one I saved a large piece of hind quarter and put it in the crockpot all day. It was delicious. The rest we bbq'd and it was great as well. Tomorrow or the next day I'm going to get this thing out of the cooler and put it in the freezer. Before I do I thought I'd ask for some different ideas of what to do with the meat so I know how much to put in each bag. So if you've got a recipe, please share. 
Thanks!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Due you have the front shoulders?


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

poco jim said:


> Due you have the front shoulders?


Got the whole pig quartered.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Put one or both(depending on size) fronts in a baking pan with a little water, cover the meat with Herdez salsa verde, cover and bake in oven for two hours at three hundred degrees. Um Um good.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

poco jim said:


> Put one or both(depending on size) fronts in a baking pan with a little water, cover the meat with Herdez salsa verde, cover and bake in oven for two hours at three hundred degrees. Um Um good.


Thanks! Keepem coming please!


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

The "picnic ribs" you find in the meat section of grocery stores is nothing but the front shoulders, put on a band saw and sliced at about 1" thicknesses, then they are shrink wrapped...

Take the front shoulders and pare off all the extra fat. Then cut them with a coarse toothed hacksaw and put in a corning ware dish. Cover with your favorite barbeque sauce and then cover with foil. Bake at 350 for about 2-1/2 hours, uncover and enjoy.

I like taking the backstraps and muscles of the rear hams and frying them like pork chops. The ribs go on the pit, and the rest of it is cleaned up and sent to the butcher shop for link sausage. 

If you have a grinder, pan sausage is easy: go find some Zach's pan sausage seasoning; grind the trimmings or whatever you wish to use for sausage, and then mix according to directions. Freeze, and use as you desire; just be sure to use within the first three days or so, as there is little preservative in the seasoning mix other than salt...

Hogs are better eating than deer, in my estimation. Enjoy!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Doubless said:


> The "picnic ribs" you find in the meat section of grocery stores is nothing but the front shoulders, put on a band saw and sliced at about 1" thicknesses, then they are shrink wrapped...
> 
> Take the front shoulders and pare off all the extra fat. Then cut them with a coarse toothed hacksaw and put in a corning ware dish. Cover with your favorite barbeque sauce and then cover with foil. Bake at 350 for about 2-1/2 hours, uncover and enjoy.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Anyone else?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

how big is it ?

small one , split it down the middle with a saw , keep it mopped with oily sop on the pit 
the ribs will be done way first, best to keep the sides in an open foil boat

larger one , quarter it , again the ribs will be done first , so section that part off alone

a big one , strip the backstraps out, inside tenderloins, ribs ea side front and hind quarters,
cut the shanks off, not worth fooling with really

wild pork is pretty lean, keep it mopped and dont cook it to death


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> how big is it ?
> 
> small one , split it down the middle with a saw , keep it mopped with oily sop on the pit
> the ribs will be done way first, best to keep the sides in an open foil boat
> ...


I would guess its about 60 lbs of meat. It is taking 2 ice chests to bleed it.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Cut chunks and grind them up. Mix 50/50 with the 80:20 ground beef, sweet onion and pablano pepper. Then cook for a bit and put a slice of cheese on top. BBQ sauce and buns are optional.


Dang, need to go find me a little piggy now.


----------



## bayhawker (Nov 10, 2006)

*Front Shoulders*

In a pyrex baking dish, line the bottom with leeks split in half. Place the shoulder on top of the leek bed, season the pork shoulder with whatever you like, and then cover the shoulder with split leeks.

Cover the entire pan with foil and bake at 275F. For a typical shoulder from a 100lb pig, it should cook for 4 hours. Eat this and give the remaining parts of the pig to a friend!!


----------

